# Lightroom keeps crashing



## Diane Brophy (Jan 18, 2018)

Operating System: MacOS High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 5.7

I recently bought a new laptop because Lightroom was slow, actually the laptop was slow - it was over 5 years old. I have this new laptop but now Lightroom keeps crashing. I also can't shoot tethered - nothing shows up. I have a Canon Mark III and I use a tether cable.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 18, 2018)

You're running High Sierra. There have been reports of old versions of Lightroom having problems with that operating system:

Lightroom and macOS High Sierra Compatibility | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Diane Brophy (Jan 18, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> You're running High Sierra. There have been reports of old versions of Lightroom having problems with that operating system:
> 
> Lightroom and macOS High Sierra Compatibility | The Lightroom Queen


So I guess I need to update Lightroom but Lightroom is saying there no updates are available. How can I update it then?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 18, 2018)

You would have to purchase Version 6.14. That web site I listed has a link towards the bottom that tells how to buy it. As an upgrade, it would be about $80 US. Or you could subscribe to the Photography package with LR Classic CC (the version 7 LR) and Photoshop for $10/month.


----------

